# Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...



## Adrian* (7. August 2005)

Hallo,

Geht das? Wollte es morgen mal im Rhein probieren...oder ist das nichts??


----------



## Birger (7. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

Geht bestimmt, finde es besser als den Fisch nur am Grund rumliegen zu lassen, oder willste da nen Turbo rantüddeln?


----------



## Sailfisch (7. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

Was ist denn bitte eine Unterwasserpose???  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (7. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

ne unterwasser ist ne spezielle pose die man auf's vorfach macht und damit den köder über'm grund "schweben" lässt...

@Birger

die turbo's sind mir aus gegangen  ich hab nur noch größe F in Kaulbarsch und jede menge A in versch. farben..


----------



## Adrian* (7. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

@Sailfisch


----------



## Sailfisch (7. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

Besten Dank für die Grafik! Jetzt hab´s selbst ich es begriffen!


----------



## Birger (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

Ist denn da viel Strömung in deinem Bereich? Wenn nicht ist eh quatsch mit der U-Pose, vertüddelt alles nur. Und den Köderfisch würd ich irgendwie im Kopfbereich Einhaken, dann evtl. (je nach Ködergröße) noch nen zweiten Drilling in die Flanke. Damit er mit dem Kopf gegen die Strömung schwimmt wie alle normalen Fische und nicht so quer. So könnte auch ein toter Fisch funktionieren.

P.S.: Turbos alle? Sofort neue bestellen! Weißt du ja, wenn die Zander beißen, dann nur auf den, von dem man nur noch einen hat und der hängt beim 3. Wurf auch schon fest...


----------



## Adrian* (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

@Birger

müssen wir noch gucken wo wir hin gehen, entweder in Hafen oder in die strömung wo mir der rapfen ab gegangen ist...
Wart ab nächsten monat, bestell ich wieder zeug für 200euro, en großteil davon geht eh wieder an Profi-Blinker 
welche farbe nimmst du den am meisten??


----------



## drogba (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

was ist ein turbo?


----------



## Adrian* (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

Profi-Blinker Turbotail Twister....


----------



## Birger (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

@ Adrian: Attractor oder Turbo?
Im Hafen würd ich dann lieber mit ner normalen Posenmontage fischen, das geht besser. In der Strömung dann mit der Upose. Wie stellst du dir das eigentlich beim Biss vor, sofort anschlagen oder warten? Ich wüsste das jetzt selber nicht, der ganze Tüdelkram bringt ja auch einiges an Widerstand mit sich, den die Zander bestimmt nicht so toll finden.


----------



## the doctor (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

Im Stillwasser ist das glaube ich eine weniger gute Idee, da sich der Köfi leicht im Vorfach vertüdelt. Habe aber selbst so schon, aber nur mit Leber im Stillwasser gefischt. Allerdings haben wir die Montagen mit dem Boot rausgefahren und die U-Pose weit hochgeschoben.

Versuchs lieber im Stillwasser mit eingeführtem Styrepor, oder Kork.
Ich machs allerdings so  nicht, da ich meist zu faul bin und einen Köfi am Grund für auf Zander und Barsch genau so gut traue, da es ja auch natürlicher ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*



> Versuchs lieber im Stillwasser mit eingeführtem Styrepor, oder Kork.


Jo.. ist auf jeden Fall besser ! 


> Ich machs allerdings so nicht, da ich meist zu faul bin und einen Köfi am Grund für auf Zander und Barsch genau so gut traue, da es ja auch natürlicher ist.


Ich fang seltsamerweise auf Pose (Ködertiefe = halbe Wassertiefe) um ein vielfaches besser als auf Grund... keine Ahnung warum.. ist aber so :q


----------



## the doctor (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

Ja, gut....Angel auch gerne mit der Pose, aber ist mir oftmals zu stressig immer auf Boote oder Schiffe zu achten|supergri 
Aber an kleineren Seen ist das angeln mit der Pose sehr schön, nicht unschlagbar, aber man hat was zum gucken, wenn nichts interessanteres in der Nähe ist:m


----------



## Adrian* (8. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

hab's heute mal in der strömung probiert, nichts...verwicklung hatte ich keine!

@Birger

kommt drauf an wie schnell der abzieht, also wenn ich denke das er den schon gut drin hat schlag ich an....das mit dem wiederstand hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich denke das die ein köfi der überm grund ist besser und schneller attackiert als einer der tot und bewegungslos auf em grund liegt....

werd alles bestellen, attractor,turbo, viele farben und größen, prolex von größe 1 bis 8 en paar Blinker und natürlich jighaken....ich denk mal so für 80-90euro PB....


----------



## Birger (9. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*

Mach dir nichts draus, das Wetter ist im Moment - jedenfalls hier- mehr als "stuhl" für Zander.


----------



## Kurzer (9. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Unterwasserpose auf Zander...*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir nichts draus, das Wetter ist im Moment - jedenfalls hier- mehr als "stuhl" für Zander.


 
...schön umschrieben:q !

Zander auf Unterwasserpose?|kopfkrat  Ich glaube für Zander, die sowieso von natur aus skeptisch sind, ist das nichts. Eine bessere Methode ist es die Köfis selbst schwimmend zu machen!#6 

Gruß


----------

